# ssmtp verschickt jeden Tag gegen 3 Uhr eine Mail, warum?

## sprittwicht

Auf einem neu aufgesetzten Rechner mit installiertem ssmtp taucht jeden Tag gegen 3 Uhr im Log auf:

Apr 30 03:10:03 <host> sSMTP[27090]: Sent mail for root@<meine Domain> (221 OK) uid=0 username=root outbytes=612

Ich weiß weder, welches Programm die schickt, noch an wen, an mich jedenfalls nicht.  :Smile: 

In /etc/crontab hab ich den Mailversand per "MAILTO=" abgeschaltet, in /etc/cron.daily liegen nur logrotate.cron, makewhatis und mcelog, aber keiner von denen scheint Mails zu verschicken.

Jemand ne Idee?Last edited by sprittwicht on Fri May 07, 2010 5:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ein cron deamon verschickt normalerweise ne Mail wenn ein cronjob ne Ausgabe macht. Wenn die Mail deinen Rechner nicht verlässt dann findest du sicherlich irgendwo in /var oder in /root ne Datei mit dem Namen dead.letter.

----------

## sprittwicht

Aber doch nicht wenn ich das in der crontab deaktiviert habe?

Egal, hab gerade erst die Debug-Option in ssmtp.conf entdeckt, da werd ich ja morgen mehr sehen.

Wollte den Thread gerade schon ob meiner Blindheit peinlich berührt löschen, da kriegt man um diese Uhrzeit noch Antworten hier, furchtbar...  :Wink: 

----------

## sprittwicht

Tja, du hattest Recht:

```
From: root (Cron Daemon)

To: root

Subject: Cron <root@xxx> test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

X-Cron-Env: <SHELL=/bin/bash>

X-Cron-Env: <PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin>

X-Cron-Env: <HOME=/>

X-Cron-Env: <LOGNAME=root>

X-Cron-Env: <USER=root>

mcelog: warning: record length longer than expected. Consider update.
```

mcelog ist der einzige Cronjob, der eine Ausgabe generiert. Aber wieso nimmt Cron das zum Anlass mir ne Mail zu schicken, wenn ich das per Konfiguration ausdrücklich NICHT wünsche?

EDIT: ARGH! War DAS möglicherweise das Problem?

Statt

```
MAILTO=""
```

stand in meiner crontab nur

```
MAILTO=
```

----------

## tazinblack

Also bei mir hat sich bewährt, dass ich in der Crontab entweder die Ausgabe von den Skripten in eine explizite Logdatei umleite oder wenn das nicht gewollt ist, leite ich das nach /dev/null um.

Also z.B.:

```
05 18 * * * /pfad/zum/skript 1>/log/datei.log 2>&1

05 20 * * * /pfad/zum/skript 1>/dev/null 2>&1

```

Kam mir auch schon öfters vor, dass dann ungewollte Mails verschickt werden.

Aber keine Ahnung, warum sich das bei Dir in der crontab nicht abschalten lässt.

----------

## schmutzfinger

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Aber doch nicht wenn ich das in der crontab deaktiviert habe?
> 
> Egal, hab gerade erst die Debug-Option in ssmtp.conf entdeckt, da werd ich ja morgen mehr sehen.
> 
> Wollte den Thread gerade schon ob meiner Blindheit peinlich berührt löschen, da kriegt man um diese Uhrzeit noch Antworten hier, furchtbar... 

 

Ist zwar ein Deutsches Forum aber die Zeit ist nicht überall gleich  :Wink: .

----------

## sprittwicht

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Ist zwar ein Deutsches Forum aber die Zeit ist nicht überall gleich .

 

Was zur Hölle habt ihr denn in Dresden für eine Zeitzone?   :Shocked: 

----------

## kriz

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

>  *schmutzfinger wrote:*   Ist zwar ein Deutsches Forum aber die Zeit ist nicht überall gleich . 
> 
> Was zur Hölle habt ihr denn in Dresden für eine Zeitzone?  

 

jetzt stell dich doch nicht so an.......

der Sack liegt irgendwo im Süden mit dem Bauch in der Sonne  :Very Happy: 

Grüße

----------

## Jimini

[quote="kriz"] *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> der Sack liegt irgendwo im Süden mit dem Bauch in der Sonne :D

 

Im Süden haben sie die selbe Zeitzone wie im Norden und dazwischen ;)

@ Topic: einfach in deiner crontab > /dev/null 2>&1 hinter den entsprechenden Eintrag setzen, dann geht alles (bis auf Fehlermeldungen) ins Nirwana.

MfG Jimini

----------

## kriz

die Angabe "irgendwo" representiert den Längengrad.   :Cool: 

----------

